# Sirius Unveils Starbase Digital Control Unit



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.skyretailer.com/#Story1

Latest Offering Makes Any Car Satellite Radio-Ready

At the 2005 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, Sirius Satellite Radio introduced a new digital control unit, called Starbase, which allows any vehicle radio to connect with Sirius.

Starbase makes it possible for consumers who do not have a satellite-ready radio in their vehicles to connect to Sirius when the unit is combined with Sirius' new trunk mounted satellite radio receiver - SiriusConnect - and an antenna.

The slim unit allows mounting in single din slots of vehicles, or with velcro to the car dashboard. It also includes a built-in FM modulator that can connect the unit wirelessly to an existing radio over as many as 100 available channels.

Starbase is currently available at retail locations at a suggested price of $169.95. For more information on Sirius, visit http://www.sirius.com.


----------

